# New Beretta



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I been Beretta 92-less for a while (I've owned a few over the years).

I'm trying this out as a carry gun - been carrying it all day today, and it works well IWB.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep agreed. I don't have one now but I carried one no problem in IWB in a belly band under an over shirt or even tucked in. Big as it is it doesn't seem like it would work but it did for me. Wish I had it back. By the way, your getting quite the nice collection going Shipwreck. Congrates!

Tuefelhunden


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ship'
I agree, the 92 really carries well in IWB mode. I thought I wanted a smaller gun for concealed carry so I bought a Kel-Tec PF-9. But that little gun and my big waist dont go together too well for IWB/appendix carry. I made myself a nice little leather pocket holster that is custom fit to the curvature of the bottom of the pocket on my daily-wear Dockers. But still I find myself grabbing the Beretta out of the safe more and more!


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Gotta love the Beretta's*

You not only have a nice collection, but are an excellent photographer. I am dedicated to the 92/96 format with the S.O. as my carry weapon, just not comfortable with the issue Glock 22, never got used to the grip, never fit me. The 92/96 comes as close to the comfort I felt carrying the Browning Hi-Power 25 years ago. Fits me and all my needs for a CCW and carry weapon. Shoot well, shoot often.


----------

